
Facebook worker dies at company headquarters in an apparent suicide - mlcrypto
https://www.cnet.com/news/facebook-employee-dies-after-jumping-off-of-office-building-in-apparent-suicide/
======
rootinier
Can we stop the blaming here? Every suicide is one suicide too much. I know
what this does to relatives and friends; my father committed suicide when I
was 12. I'm 33 now and it still affects my life.

If you know someone who appears to be depressive or even suicidal, try to be
kind and supportive. It helps a lot.

------
adg29
This sad news is buried here on HN but surfaced on my Twitter timeline.
Surprised there isn’t more empathy or anecdotes going around to bring light to
issues surrounding this situation. There is a real need to humanize work in
our industry and heed mental health. Work is hard, and this lost life speaks
to how terrible reality becomes when work and identity has is unbalanced, too
tightly coupled.

------
counter2015
Why flagged?

------
chrshawkes
Why all the downvotes?

~~~
johannes1234321
> At least this person didn't hurt anyone else

Except

\- the ones passing by while or shortly after it happened

\- the people looking out of the window and seeing them fall

\- paramedics and other rescue staff having to look at them from close up

\- the people who have to clean up afterwards

\- the ones who have to pass by that spot in future

\- ....

And then: Not to forget colleagues, friends and family who lost somebody.
Probably now with a feeling of "why didn't I help?"

Sad when people see no other way out than suicide.

~~~
chrshawkes
That's not what I meant. I meant in the USA there is a culture of shooting a
place up when you're depressed. Fortunately that did not happen, that's all I
meant. I've had friends kill themselves. I've battled with depression and I've
seen someone die in a horrific car accident right in front of me.

~~~
DanieI
School shooters don't fit a single profile. Some of them are well liked and
popular like Jaylen Fryberg and the perpetrators of Columbine were bullies
themselves rather than being victims of school bullying.

------
iicc
Flagged, because I think it's irresponsible to include the method in the
headline.

------
nakedrobot2
Still below the national / global average. I see nothing newsworthy here, just
a very sad story.

~~~
phtrivier
Setting aside the fact that counting tragedies is kinda in bad taste, I think
it's relevant to point at a past exemple:

"French" company Orange, who has around 100K employees, got into national
trouble for a "wave" of suicide that counted in the thenths. [1]

The company's french boss got terrible press by calling the series of event a
"mode des suicide" (roughly translatable as "suicide fad" or "suicide
fashion").

The events highlighted "structural" managerial problems at the company.

FB has around ~20k employees, so that might affect the "newsworthyness ratio".

It is obviously too early to know if the situation at Facebook is comparable
to Orange.

I would not be surprised at all, if the narative of "Facebook badly treats is
employed" gets popular. FB already has a rather bad rep.

Facebook top management had better handle this thoughfully - if only, by pure
human decency.

[1]: [https://theguardian.com/business/2014/mar/19/orange-
france-i...](https://theguardian.com/business/2014/mar/19/orange-france-
investigates-second-wave-suicides)

~~~
jarfil
France has an average suicide rate of 12 over 100,000 per year.

A company with 100K employees and over 20 suicides per year, is concerning.

